# [SOLVED] Yet another slow network connection...

## jecepede

Aloha !

Here a small question of which I was unable get a solution via all the cool threads about NIC's and networks...

Let me start at the beginning and tell you about the setup :

I have two very simular machines. One was installed on a real computer, the other on a Virtual box.

They are basically Siamese Twins. I installed them together with exactly the same software.

Only some details like the IP addres (DUH) and some kernel options are different.

The two machines stand literally next to each other and they both go to the same switch and thus to the same internet connection.

So what is the problem :

One one machine, my download speed 152KB/s (you read correct, KB/s not MB/s)

The other one is quite fast. I clocked it at 60-65 MB/s

Surprisingly...... it is the REAL computer, not the Virtual one, that is sooooo sloooooow   :Shocked: 

What did  I try :

Firstly I turned off the Realtek internal nic (this one clocked in at around 12KB/s #DaFook !) 

and bought a : PCI-e Intel® 82574L Gigabit Ethernet Controller.

(This due to the fact the RTL NICs/drivers suck more than a vacuum cleaner)

Then I tried swapping network cables but nothing changed.

I resetted the switch but nothing changed.

Tried differend NIC's in the kernel and even loaded them as modules, no change.

Fiddled around with the MTU but again, nothing changed.

Frankly I am at a loss. Everything seems to work, I do not see any errors and yet is is slow as heck....

Here is some info that might be usefull :

```

dmesg | egrep -i "eth|e1000|enp2s0|82574"

---

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000caae1000-0x00000000cadb6fff] usable

[    0.005265]   node   0: [mem 0x00000000caae1000-0x00000000cadb6fff]

[    0.179034] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xe1000000-0xe19fffff]

[    0.275914] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xe1000000-0xe19fffff]

[    0.276611] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xe1000000-0xe19fffff]

[    0.614587] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 3.2.6-k

[    0.614590] e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2015 Intel Corporation.

[    0.614674] e1000e 0000:02:00.0: Disabling ASPM L0s L1

[    0.614678] e1000e 0000:02:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[    0.614846] e1000e 0000:02:00.0: Interrupt Throttling Rate (ints/sec) set to dynamic conservative mode

[    0.657558] e1000e 0000:02:00.0 0000:02:00.0 (uninitialized): registered PHC clock

[    0.703449] e1000e 0000:02:00.0 eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GT/s:Width x1) 00:1b:21:3a:63:30

[    0.703455] e1000e 0000:02:00.0 eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[    0.703472] e1000e 0000:02:00.0 eth0: MAC: 3, PHY: 8, PBA No: E42641-005

[    7.701663] e1000e 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: renamed from eth0

[   87.662985] e1000e: enp2s0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

[   87.663103] e1000e 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

```

```

lspci -k

---

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Gigabit CT Desktop Adapter

        Kernel driver in use: e1000e

```

```

ifconfig

---

enp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.0.1.241  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 10.0.1.255

        ether 00:1b:21:3a:63:30  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 5842  bytes 6523874 (6.2 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 65  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 3536  bytes 301955 (294.8 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 17  memory 0xe1ac0000-e1ae0000

```

```

ethtool enp2s0

---

Settings for enp2s0:

        Supported ports: [ TP ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

                                1000baseT/Full

        Supported pause frame use: No

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Supported FEC modes: Not reported

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

                                1000baseT/Full

        Advertised pause frame use: No

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised FEC modes: Not reported

        Speed: 100Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Port: Twisted Pair

        PHYAD: 1

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        MDI-X: on (auto)

        Supports Wake-on: pumbg

        Wake-on: g

        Current message level: 0x00000007 (7)

                               drv probe link

        Link detected: yes

```

```

wget https://ia902209.us.archive.org/16/items/BigBuckBunny/big_buck_bunny_720p_stereo.avi

---

--2019-10-14 20:14:27--  https://ia902209.us.archive.org/16/items/BigBuckBunny/big_buck_bunny_720p_stereo.avi

Resolving ia902209.us.archive.org... 207.241.228.69

Connecting to ia902209.us.archive.org|207.241.228.69|:443... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 284437944 (271M) [video/x-msvideo]

Saving to: ‘big_buck_bunny_720p_stereo.avi.1’

big_buck_bunny_720p_stereo.avi.   0%[                                                       ]   2.54M   152KB/s    eta 35m 55s

```

```

htop #While downloading via the wget command

---

CPU0   0.0%                 Tasks: 54, 73 thr; 1 running

CPU1   0.1%                 Load average: 0.18 0.21 0.17

CPU2   0.0%                 Uptime: 01:04:51

CPU3   0.7%

MEM    1.55G/3.74Gb

SWAP   0K/2Gb

```

Could anyone point me in the right direction ? 

I'd be much obliged...

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeers,

Jecepede

----------

## Jaglover

Your connection is negotiated 100 Mbit/s. Since you have replaced the cable and NIC then the only thing left is the port of your switch.

----------

## jecepede

Aloha !

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Your connection is negotiated 100 Mbit/s. Since you have replaced the cable and NIC then the only thing left is the port of your switch.

 

Hiiiiii Jaglover, thank you for your great answer.

When I switched the cables I also tried to use a different port. It, unfortunatly, did not help   :Crying or Very sad: 

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeers,

Jecepede

----------

## jecepede

Aloha !

I got a tip from a collegue :

Seems soms older BIOS-ses like in my Dell Optiplex, mine is from 2011, can have issues with the advance power management (APM).

So I randomly tinkered around a bit and basically turned every option to off that had anything to do with powersaving for PCI/PCIe and NIC.

(It is not that I need those options. The machine has no batteries to save. It is just plugged into the electrical wall outlet...)

Low and behold ! I have my speed back !

The little wget test where I download the Big Buck Bunny flic now blasts over the line :

```
.

.

.

big_buck_bunny_720p_stereo.avi           6%[====>                                                                      ]  18.27M  8.04MB/s    eta29s

.

.

.

```

And when that was completed, I copied the Big Buck Bunny flic from my physical machine's /tmp

directory with scp to my virtal machine. This yielded about 60Mb/s and was finished in meere seconds   :Very Happy: 

- - -

Now I am tempted to do a BIOS upgrade but you know what they say : "Don't fix what aint broken.."

Actually, in my case it usually is : "I'll fix it until it is broken"  :Laughing: 

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeers,

Jecepede

----------

## Jaglover

Actually, ACPI has superseded APM. Turn off all APM an use ACPI instead. Your 2011 is not that old, I'm sure it has working ACPI implementation and APM is there only to support older operating systems.

----------

## jecepede

Aloha Jaglover !

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Actually, ACPI has superseded APM. Turn off all APM an use ACPI instead. Your 2011 is not that old, 
> 
> I'm sure it has working ACPI implementation and APM is there only to support older operating systems.

 

I have been doing some reading and indeed. ACPI is from 1996 so a 2011 BIOS should indeed have it.

But I do not recall seeing anything like that when I was navigating the BIOS. To be fair, I didn't really look for it.

I have already put the machine back in it's 'hinding' place and I am lazy to get it out again but I will have to get it out eventually.

I want to put an extra HDD and some RAM in it so I have hung a post-it with "Check BIOS for ACPI" on it coz I am actually curious now  :Smile: 

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeers

Jecepede

----------

## Hu

The firmware may not mention ACPI if there are no ACPI-related user tunable values.  Some firmware is very minimal in what you can reconfigure.

----------

## jecepede

Aloha !

Update :

So I could not resist in looking in the BIOS even though I do not have the extra hardware I want to put in.

Turns out Jaglover was correct. I simply, and stupidly, misunderstood.

The menu item in the BIOS is named "Power Management" so I assumed it was "APM".

In reality, they were basically all ACPI options.

Well they are turned off and the connection is ok so : I no touchy no more...

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeers,

Jecepede

----------

